
Ask HN: What are some things that humans can do but computers can't? - notRobot
Other than biological functions. I&#x27;m talking more along the lines of making art, playing games, detecting emotion, etc.
======
poormystic
Can't have satori experiences nor achieve enlightenment. Can't love, can't
enjoy life.

------
LoSpietato
Computers are dictating humans future from now on

